# Stowe, VT



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Stowe is a pretty nice place to ride a little pricey with $79 weekday lifts, and a little crowded on the weekends, but over all nice place. 

There is a wide variety of terrain, Steeps, Glades, Parks, Long & Mellow(Toll Road sweet jesus my arches, you stay on you toeside edge for most of 4 miles and tell me how your feet feel). There also was a fair amount of fun things to do along the sides of trails ie: walls, ledges, little tree lines that drop back out onto trails, and if you want you can hike out of bounds up to the start point of the 1942 olympic down course and ride down that.

The park they had open was friggin sweet! It had 6 jumps varying in size, 5 boxes and or rails, a barrel jib(stacked 2 high), and a wall ride at the bottom. Giving you plenty of options to play with.

Overall I think Stowe is worth checking out. But I would try to go in the middle of the week/non-holiday to avoid crowds and higher lift prices.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

did you hit that waterfall??? Or any of the front 4?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I went down National and Upper Liftline.....I think I know I atleast went down National. The Waterfall was on Goat I think, I wanted to do goat but it was not open.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

goat if I remember correctly is super narrow and uber steep with bumps. You probably would have hated it even if it was open, but being able to pop off a waterfall can forgive a lot of things!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea uber steep with bumps stumps rocks and a waterfall; and all of about 20 feet wide. Or so I hear


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

how are the conditions there as of late? i'm thinking about hittin up smuggs this weekend...


----------

